# High nitrates and BBA



## SarahJ (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello!

I tested my tank for nitrates about a month ago and noticed that the reading is off the charts! I normally do a 50% water change once a week. I've been doing lots of research and I really don't think I have been over feeding my tank. I've also noticed some BBA growing on my plants and driftwood/rocks and it seems to be getting worse... I am not sure if that could be caused by the high nitrate levels. This week I have been doing daily 50% water changes to try and catch up to an appropriate nitrate level. I think my tank may be overstocked and under filtered and was wondering if anyone has any ideas on what is causing it as the weekly 50% water changes don't seem to be enough! Maybe I should get a second filter?

The Bosemani Rainbows will be moved to a bigger tank in the near future, the Barbs will be moved when they get too big 

Tank specs:

40g Breeder
Filter: Marineland C-220 
Tank is at 79F
Lights: one T8 and 3 Aqueon white LED's (maybe too much light?)
Co2 around 1-2 Bps and I dose it with dry fertilizers every second day
PH: 6.4 during mid day, haven't tested at night when Co2 is off

Critters:

5 Denisoni Barbs
4 Dwarf Neon Rainbows
2 Bosemani Rainbows 
5 Rummynose Tetra
5 Julli Cory
3 Otocinculus 
1 Albino Bristlenose Pleco 
1 Dwarf Gourami

This is the tank, sorry for the quality it was taken on my cell phone. Lots of plants


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

I think you would only need another filter if you had ammonia or nitrites that weren't being converted to nitrates. Test for those. Or if you had a lot of unsightly debris floating around.

Did you check your tap water for nitrates? If it is zero, then keep doing the water changes. You'll catch up.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

What's your ferts dosing like?

The fish could all be eating it, but producing too much excrement on top of that. BBA is can be assisted by low flow as well I believe, but could be wrong, but give more water parameters along with your fertilizer dosing regime.

Someone can help out I'm sure. I'm going to move this into the planted tank area just in case.


----------



## SarahJ (Feb 23, 2014)

I checked for nitrites and ammonia and they both read 0. The tap water read 0 as well. The daily water changes seem to be making a huge difference although I want to keep it down to once a week 

I've been trying out the EI dosing but I've been following this guideline:

40-60 Gallons (152-227 litres) 
30ml solution or 1/2 tsp KNO3 3x a week 
18ml solution or 1/8 tsp KH2PO4 3x a week 
8ml solution or 1/8 tsp K2SO4 3x a week 
10ml or 1/8 tsp traces 3x a week 

Maybe I should dose the 20-40 Gallons amount? Could it be possible I am adding more nitrates on my own?

I forgot to mention my lights are on for 8 hours a day, is that enough with the amount of light I have to cause BBA? I think there's flow in most of the tank, but I notice a lot of the BBA seems to be under direct light.


----------

